# Darnell Hopkins commits to Murray State



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Darnell Hopkins commits to Murray State*

Racers Sign 6-2 Guard Darnell Hopkins (5-26-04)

CollegeSports.com profile

_Ave 13 pts during 2003-04._


Darnell Hopkins:


----------

